# Gegenstand   das Auge der Schatten Zirkel 60



## Fluor (24. Januar 2007)

Grüsse ! ja ich bin Rp-ler...der Spass überhaupt...

ich frage mich schon seit langem was folgender  lila gegenstand bewirkt.Das Auge der Schatten...brodelnde dunkelheit umgibt ....
danke schon mal im voraus für eine Aufklärung

fluor


----------



## Habre (24. Januar 2007)

Falsches Forum.

Ich habe den Gegenstand zwar selber nicht, denke aber das man eine schwarze Aura um den Character bekommt oderso?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panicwolf (28. Januar 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/?i=18665

Wofür haben wir denn die teure Datenbank?
Priester epicquest. 
Den anderen Bestandteil gibts in Majordomus´Truhe.
Ergibt: http://www.buffed.de/?i=18609 und http://www.buffed.de/?i=18608


----------

